# Pasteurizing ground meats



## buzzy (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm looking for guidance on doing this with pork sausage & venison bologna with the proper amount of TQ mixed in. I would like to do at lower IT temp but can't find any info on pasteurizing ground meats just whole meats. Is this a unsafe practice or am I just not looking in the right places. Nothing on it at Douglas Baldwin that I could find. Appreciate all help.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2020)

Here you go my friend...JJ 






						PASTEURIZATION TABLE... or..  how to safely cook your food to a lower internal temperature..
					

Cooking food to a lower temperature for a longer time has some valuable side effects...      The food can be moist...  Fat will not melt and run out into the collection pan...  The NOT so valuable side effects....  Folks have a long standing aversion to foods that do NOT looked cooked regardless...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## buzzy (Jan 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Here you go my friend...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JJ!  Been looking for sometime now for this table. Even on the forum. Guess didn’t look back far enough.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2020)

You are welcome.  I Googled Ground Meat Pasteurization Chart. Above was the Second hit. Sometimes searching off site brings you back...JJ


----------

